# Wax for the poor!



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Basically, I've gone from splashing out on detailing stuff most months, to - having a mortgage!

I'm on a tight budget, and need a new LSP product. In the past I've used EGP which seems ok, but doesn't appear to bead much, and I've run out.

I quite fancy going for a wax, and need something cheap and cheerful, but decent enough to protect my (silver) paint for a good few months. I'd like to spend well under £10

I'm looking at Halfords at the moment and so far have boiled down to:

*Turtlewax Metallic Paste*

*Turtle wax Original Hard Shell Shine Wax*

Are these any good, if so which is the better?

I do have Megs Step 3 wax, but this doesn't last long, but if either of the above are no more durable, I'll stick with it.

Any other suggestions welcome (needs be from Halfords or popular high street shop)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Megs 16 is sooo good it would be worth the wait. Much better than anything you'll find in any store. Best value for money and bang for buck I've ever found


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

you could add that one to your consideration http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_storeId_10001_catalogId_10151_productId_763123_langId_-1_categoryId_165527


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Can you not afford to stretch a little more... Collinite 476 is fantastic. Looks good on my Silver Octavia and lasts 6months between applications too so will last you forever :thumb:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Another one for simoniz original wax brilliant wax lasts ages ... just take a little extra time when waxing to just do one panel at a time.


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

I know you have stated a high street shop but what about the cherry glaze from autobrite? £5.99 delivered and will give you 3-4 coats on an average size car


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

athol said:


> Can you not afford to stretch a little more... Collinite 476 is fantastic. Looks good on my Silver Octavia and lasts 6months between applications too so will last you forever :thumb:


+1 - i would say the small additional cost is well worth it, and over the long term would work out more cost effective (needing less applications than those previously mentioned).


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Megs #16 if you can find a couple of quid extra is about £12 a tin and very well rated


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you wont get decent stuff from halfords usually... espeically LSP's

i would look at

-megs 16
-fk2685
-fk1000p
-fk2180
-collinite 915 or 476
-serious performances sealant
-autosmarts wax (suppose to be good but havent used it)

i like the fk products personally, but you cant go wrong with any of the above


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

killash said:


> Megs #16 if you can find a couple of quid extra is about £12 a tin and very well rated


£10 :thumb:

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,91,toView_821.html


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Th only issue with stretching the budget to maybe colly or megs 16 is yes the product itself is maybe 4/5 quid more but then youve got that on top again for postage. so it ends up being a tenner more.So id stick to the simoniz from halfords.


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

I've got half a tin of Turtle Wax Metalic Wax In my shed I'll never use, if you pay the posatge you can have it.


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

How about a Dodo Juice panel pot from the samples section?


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks all for the suggestions! 

I can of course stretch to a little more, but the idea of budgeting, is to stick to it, and I wanted to spend less than £10!

I'm prepared to spend a little more, if it's really worth it - I only wax about 1-2 times a year so it's not something I need to invest lots in. I would prefer something that is especially good for silver, easy to apply and remove and easy to get hold of.

On that note, I've heard lots of good noise about collinite 915 or 476 and fk1000p, but the overarching issue here is that I really could do with it this weekend as that's when I'm detailing my car, and don't really want to put the effort in this weekend, and have to do it all over again after receiving in the post!

If i don't go for something from Halfords I’ll probably give the car a clean up, stick some Megs 3 on for temporary protection and then go for it again in a few weeks with whatever I buy.

I think... 

:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Buy cheap, Buy twice.

Shell out once for a long-lasting LSP (not necessarily a wax) and maintain that in your detailing routine.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

killash said:


> I've got half a tin of Turtle Wax Metalic Wax In my shed I'll never use, if you pay the posatge you can have it.


That's very generous of you - when i've made up my mind what I'm going to do, I'll bear this in mind! Many thanks!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

have a work with Alex at serious performance, im sure he will post a tin of megs16 for 13 quid or something, it is a great wax for the price

have a read through this

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160439&highlight=mighty


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Simoniz lasts plenty long enough




























and for under a tenner, durability is plenty long enough and is comparable to products 2 or 3 times the price :thumb:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

aod said:


> That's very generous of you - when i've made up my mind what I'm going to do, I'll bear this in mind! Many thanks!


 Yeah no worries, PM me if you want it at some point.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

big ben said:


> have a work with Alex at serious performance, im sure he will post a tin of megs16 for 13 quid or something, it is a great wax for the price
> 
> have a read through this
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160439&highlight=mighty


Thanks I may just do that. :thumb:

On an unrelated note - I won't have time to polish, so are there any reasons I shouldn't add a wax to an un-polished surface? Will it make the wax harder to apply and remove?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

adding a wax to an un prepped surface will make it look better for sure, but durability wont be as good


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> *Buy cheap, Buy twice.*
> 
> Shell out once for a long-lasting LSP (not necessarily a wax) and maintain that in your detailing routine.


It has been debated long and wide that the price is not relative to performance.
How many on the forum own more than one wax product?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

agree with the buy cheap, buy twice

i brought a second tin of megs 16 this year :lol::thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> agree with the buy cheap, buy twice
> 
> i brought a second tin of megs 16 this year :lol::thumb:


Heh heh , excellent :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Megs #16 - Definitely the choice of champions (under £12 anyway) 

DO IT!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

3m show car paste wax is around £12, looks great and lasts very well too :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

millns84 said:


> 3m show car paste wax is around £12, looks great and lasts very well too :thumb:


Woops , yes forgot about that, cos I paid £23 for mine, and yes as you say, durable with fine finish :thumb:


----------



## sam1832 (Aug 17, 2010)

got collinite 476s on my BM, looks good, beads good been on a for a few washes now and still as good as when i put it on


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Collys 476. Spend a few quid extra and get this stuff, for the price (and a lot more) nothing compares to it. I used it last winter on my P reg discovery. Clayed, polished etc and put on 2 coats of 476, that was mid October. I was selling it in March so gave it another going over, went to clay it, but there was nothing on the clay, the 476 really had done it's job over the bad winter months.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Simoniz original is very good once you get the hang of using it. 

I would pick #16 over it though. 

If you got to the performance motorcare section on here, click on the link that gets you discount, #16 is £11.67 delivered. Bargain IMO.


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Natty's Blue Wax is excellant.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Megs #16 is <£10 at Serious Performance :thumb:

I just used it again on the MGA and it has retro old skool cool as well as being damn good


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> Megs #16 is <£10 at Serious Performance :thumb:
> 
> I just used it again on the MGA and it has retro old skool cool as well as being damn good





big ben said:


> £10 :thumb:
> 
> http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,91,toView_821.html


Thanks for the tip - unfortunately £5.49 delivery



Dipesh said:


> Simoniz original is very good once you get the hang of using it.
> 
> I would pick #16 over it though.
> 
> If you got to the performance motorcare section on here, click on the link that gets you discount, #16 is *£11.67 delivered*. Bargain IMO.


Don't think I need any more convincing! Megs #16 it is!



maggi112 said:


> Megs 16 is sooo good it would be worth the wait. Much better than anything you'll find in any store. Best value for money and bang for buck I've ever found





killash said:


> Megs #16 if you can find a couple of quid extra is about £12 a tin and very well rated





nickg123 said:


> Megs #16 - Definitely the choice of champions (under £12 anyway)
> 
> DO IT!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

athol said:


> Can you not afford to stretch a little more... Collinite 476 is fantastic. Looks good on my Silver Octavia and lasts 6months between applications too so will last you forever :thumb:


What he said.
Alternatively either keep a beady eye on the sales section or trade some of the stuff you don't use anymore in the swaps section.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks again for everyone's input and help. 

After some consideration, I've ordered Megs #16, which comes highly recommended. 

I was going to get 476s, as it's regularly recommended for silver, however the #16 seems to be the wax of choice in this thread and for just over £10 delivered, it's seems it's a steal!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Much prefer #16 to the 476 for many reasons.

The key with #16 is to keep it super thin. Get a foam applicator and sit it in the centre of the tin. With NO PRESSURE just twist the pad 90 degrees and take it out. Thats enough product for a panel. If you load up the pad with any more you'll get it on too thick and #16 is a bear to buff off if its on thick. Use the finger swipe test to tell you when its ready to come off and then a simple wipe is all thats needed. Sit back and enjoy the smell of crayons 

I also think it suits silver better than many other products as its a bright wax that highlights the crisp silver of a well polished car :thumb:


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i would stretch a little further and get the small collinite 476 tin. will last you a couple of years and will out perform any of the cheaper waxes by a country mile.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

E21_ross said:


> i would stretch a little further and get the small collinite 476 tin. will last you a couple of years and will out perform any of the cheaper waxes by a country mile.


Same here! But you've already ordered i see.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Good stuff. The tin is MASSIVE. It will last you years!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Good stuff. The tin is MASSIVE. It will last you years!


:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Found this post really helpfull as Im a gready git I will be getting both meg 16 & the colli, cheap waxe compered to most & look's like they have had good results, Cheers All,

Jason.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

megs 16 + 1000 for a cheap wax that delivers results far greater than its price


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Megs 16


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Why only one Poorboys Natty's response? Is it that down in the list? I were planning to buy a 32 pot of this.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Kokopelli said:


> Why only one Poorboys Natty's response? Is it that down in the list? I were planning to buy a 32 pot of this.


Just ordered a 32oz pot from Motorgeek. At a great price for the moment.


----------



## Andy1711 (May 30, 2007)

can i jump in and ask i have a black car my mate who is a detailer waxed my car with autosmart wax and it looked great 

i have megs 16 but i was wondering if the simonize wax is good on black ????


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Good stuff. The tin is MASSIVE. It will last you years!


Just received this - you're not kidding - it's about twice the size I expected! What a bargain!


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Bigpikle said:


> Much prefer #16 to the 476 for many reasons.
> 
> The key with #16 is to keep it super thin. Get a foam applicator and sit it in the centre of the tin. With NO PRESSURE just twist the pad 90 degrees and take it out. Thats enough product for a panel. If you load up the pad with any more you'll get it on too thick and #16 is a bear to buff off if its on thick. Use the finger swipe test to tell you when its ready to come off and then a simple wipe is all thats needed. Sit back and enjoy the smell of crayons
> 
> I also think it suits silver better than many other products as its a bright wax that highlights the crisp silver of a well polished car :thumb:


I really appreciate the advice for applying this - I almost certainly would have put it on too thick, although this sounds like there will be hardly any on the foam pad to cover a panel.

I'll give it a go (weather permitting) this weekend and see how it goes on. Given the amount to use, I'm guessing this will be the only pot of wax I'll ever need to buy! 

Until i get a DA....


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


> Why only one Poorboys Natty's response? Is it that down in the list? I were planning to buy a 32 pot of this.


Nattys is great! Did you get blue? Its my most fav smelling wax, ever. It's also dead easy to use. Durability is down compared to the likes of #16 and 476.

IMO it's as closest you'll get to a boutique wax but without a price tag.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

aod said:


> I really appreciate the advice for applying this - I almost certainly would have put it on too thick, although this sounds like there will be hardly any on the foam pad to cover a panel.
> 
> I'll give it a go (weather permitting) this weekend and see how it goes on. Given the amount to use, I'm guessing this will be the only pot of wax I'll ever need to buy!
> 
> Until i get a DA....


Tha advice is spot on.

You'll notice that #16 just melts on to the applicator.

Enjoy!


----------

